# Has enyone seen the new MSA Elixir yet



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

They look awesome to me...


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Would great in chrome

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

sweeet!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Look good as said Crome and other colors as well


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

They do look good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep I like them


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

They come in bronze too.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Black won't be available until around Nov. or Dec. I am planning to run these in black with a set of Outlaw 2's when I get the Outty


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Absulutley sick


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

They've always had sick wheels.... I wish i had my troopers still


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You can pre order them from Impact Custom Fabs.. Look in the sponsor section, he posted them a couple weeks ago.. He can get you a good deal on them!


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

jctgumby said:


> Black won't be available until around Nov. or Dec. I am planning to run these in black with a set of Outlaw 2's when I get the Outty


Let me know when you get ready for them and ill hook you up with a killer deal. Any dealer can take a pre order for these wheels. I haven't put them up on the site yet but if any one is interested give me a shout and ill get you a price.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mudforce said:


> They come in bronze too.


The Bronze looks sik but wouldn't match my color...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

sexy fo sho.


----------

